# IKEA lambskin, HELP.



## SamGroom (Nov 7, 2006)

My ds 8 months sweats all night no matter what he is wearing. He ends up soaking the sheets and me. I can't stand sleeping in a wet bed, and it is REALLY wet. (No it is not his diaper) So I went surching for a lamb skin I can't afford to spend $70 + so someone said to get one from IKEA. Well we got it and it cost $20 so I was skeptical. Well it smells like fuel. I have washed it and washed it again, hung it outside to dry and put it if the fluff cycle of my dryer but it still smells. Any suggestions...

What could I do to the one I have

Where I could find another cheap one

Or another idea for him to sleep on so he and I don't get all wet.

Thanks.


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

WOW! I have no advice, but I'm so sorry your in this situation! I too have little sweaty babies, so I feel your pain! I put 1 or 2 big towels under the sheets where LO sleeps, and that helps us.

Did you try talking to IKEA? Maybe they could give you a refund??


----------



## Twwly (Jan 30, 2007)

Buy a used one if you want a cheap one.

I hate to say this, but you're talking about an animal's HIDE here. I would hope to high heavens that it would cost more than $20 to raise, slaughter and process the animal, and then tan the hide. A sheepskin is not some synthetic product.

You could also get a PUL covered pad for under DS, lots of parenting sites sell them and they're waterproof and not expensive at all.


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

We've had a lot of luck doing a three layered thing-- the bottom layer is wool (recycled sweaters I got on Freecycle) that I lanolize, then an old towel, then a piece of fleece on top. Granted, this is for diaper leaking, but do you think that would work for you?


----------



## SamGroom (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twwly* 
Buy a used one if you want a cheap one.

I hate to say this, but you're talking about an animal's HIDE here. I would hope to high heavens that it would cost more than $20 to raise, slaughter and process the animal, and then tan the hide. A sheepskin is not some synthetic product.

You could also get a PUL covered pad for under DS, lots of parenting sites sell them and they're waterproof and not expensive at all.


I know, I in general don't like buying thinks like this, certanly not from a source like IKEA. But was desprite for a dry sleep.









BlueRidgeWoman...thanks I will give it a try.


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twwly* 
Buy a used one if you want a cheap one.

I hate to say this, but you're talking about an animal's HIDE here. I would hope to high heavens that it would cost more than $20 to raise, slaughter and process the animal, and then tan the hide. A sheepskin is not some synthetic product.

You could also get a PUL covered pad for under DS, lots of parenting sites sell them and they're waterproof and not expensive at all.


But sheepskins are a by-product, as far as I know. Similar to leather, which most of us use without thinking much of. Many countries eat mutton sheep just like Americans eat beef.


----------



## Merilin (May 8, 2006)

As far as I know, finding a good, health lamb skin is a) expensive and b) not as easy. A lot of the lambskins include highly toxic by-products. There was a German study done in 2006 founding some highly toxic tin-compounds (among other toxic chemicals). I would assume, the product in the US, is similar, if not worse.

Some of the toxic chemicals can cause cancer, allergies, some are neuro-toxins (e.g. mercury).

I would stay far away from cheap sheep skins.


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok, I'm revising my post. Here's a link that mentions the chemicals used (not specific). I will be getting eco-sheepskins for ds and I when I get back to work in a few months, it sounds like some extremely toxic chemicals (although I'd still like to see an exact list).

http://www.sheepskin.org.uk/sheepskininfo.html

I think eco-sheepskins can't be washed (except spot washing). This ad explains:

http://www.childorganics.com/Organic...ts-Bedding.htm

Nevertheless, thanks for posting, I've learned enough as a result of this search to just break down and buy the eco's.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SamGroom* 
I know, I in general don't like buying thinks like this, certanly not from a source like IKEA. But was desprite for a dry sleep.









BlueRidgeWoman...thanks I will give it a try.

Keep an eye out on this page It is the Bargain basement page for Childrensneeds.com. That is where I got my DS's "sheepy" that I keep downstairs in the living room for naps. It was a return of one of their Sheepskin's for Babies that normally retails for $ 58.99, but I picked it up for $36. It was totally worth it.

I also have one of the eco-sheepskins that I was using on our bed, but I found that it flattened out really fast and got very pilly. It is now kind of scratchy and not soft at all. It also was shorn, which I think may have something to do with it. I also didn't like the idea that I couldn't wash it, so now it is in the closet, and I am not sure what I am going to do with it. I was definitely highly disappointed in that one. The regular baby one, though.... yum.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

DD is also a sweaty sleeper - nice to know I'm not the only one! She also has reflux and spits up sometimes at night.

We got this pad http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ductId=2404217 (27x36 inches, so bigger than in the picture) and put that under the sheet. It slides around some, but works!

I think the padding may be nylon or polyester, but there's no vinyl.

Lambskin isn't an option for us at all (see username), but I would think that would make babe hotter?


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

Lambskin/wool gets really really hot and sweaty. When my brother was a baby he slept on one on the floor and was always wet with sweat afterwards. Put your feet on one for even a few minutes and you will see how hot they are, this is why people in freezing climates use them so much!

Also, I'm a vegan and wouldn't use one, but honestly it isn't just that reason alone for why I am telling you this.

How about one of those bedwetting sheets (plastic essentially) cut into size where bub sleeps, with a sheet on top, then flece and then a thin obsorbant cotton blanket. You could use wool in there somewhere too, but at least your bed wont be wet because of the plastic barrier.

Also, what is bub wearing to sleep in? Anything synthetic might make him sweat much more. Hows the room temp, I know that's probably the first thing you looked at, but with everyones heat in bed it still might be too hot for him.

Hope you find something that works, it sucks being wet...


----------

